# White patches of skins on black spotted eel



## harveysburger (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi, 

I have a 10'' black spotted eel. It's constantly moving around not scared of anything, and eats very well (never seems satisfied in fact...) 

So looks healthy in terms of behavior... But white patches of skin have been spreading. 
I attached a few photos 

I have seen ich on fishes in some LFS so I know that's not it, plus all other fishes are fine. These white spots have been growing for weeks, ich would have spread much quicker... 

Any idea? Fungus of sorry maybe? 


Ph is at 7.8, no ammonia or nitrite (well, probably there is but only trace amounts since my test kit doesn't show anything) 

I do 20% water change twice a week. 

120g

Tankmates :

10'' Florida gar 
Two 5'' Jack Dempsey 
4'' green terror
3.5'' Firemouth 
Six 2'' clown loaches 


The eel doesn't appear stressed and I have never witnessed other fishes bullying it. 

Any idea? 

Should I move the eel to the hospital, if so which med should I use? 


Thanks! 

Claude


----------

